# hat or no hat?



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I was curious to know if I should where my Yankee hat but I don't know how people would take it. This is only for uberX not black car.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I wear a "newsie" hat all the time because showering is optional at these rates.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I would give you a shitty rating based on you wearing a Yanks hat. I try not to wear a hat unless my hair is wacked out. Good appearance always helps and never hurts.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Some of our chauffeurs wear hats in rain/cold. I'm rather particular. Fedora-OK. Knit-NOT OK. If we were doing economy runs, I'd allow company logo caps, otherwise none.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Some of our chauffeurs wear hats in rain/cold. I'm rather particular. Fedora-OK. Knit-NOT OK. If we were doing economy runs, I'd allow company logo caps, otherwise none.


But Uber x is so cheap and non traditional.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> But Uber x is so cheap and non traditional.


You'd think they would send caps. Well -who am I kidding ? Lol


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

No hat unless its raining hard. If you have to run the "Airport Gauntlet" - IE get in and out without being noticed or ticketed - you need to be as vanilla as possible
to keep under the radar.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Underwear or no underwear?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Some of our chauffeurs wear hats in rain/cold. I'm rather particular. Fedora-OK. Knit-NOT OK. If we were doing economy runs, I'd allow company logo caps, otherwise none.


The limousine companies that I worked for had your policy, no knit caps, leather hats or overcoats, fedora is permissible. Of course the chauffeurs with a lot of requests were pretty much allowed to wear whatever they wanted.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Damn, I thought this thread was going to be about wearing or not wearing condoms when hitting it off with attractive women pax.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Damn, I thought this thread was going to be about wearing or not wearing condoms when hitting it off with attractive women pax.


That's a Jimmy hat.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I was curious to know if I should where my Yankee hat but I don't know how people would take it. This is only for uberX not black car.


A Yankee hat in Georgia? That might stir up some bad mojo.
Is it at least a normal yankee hat? (navy blue)
Or one of those yellow or red ones?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I thought Uber demanded that we wear hair nets.

Well ####! I just ordered a case from Amazon before reading this thread.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Underwear or no underwear?


I wear space underwear. Whenever I get a request to drive from NJ to OHIO, they help me keep driving!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I thought Uber demanded that we wear hair nets.
> 
> Well ####! I just ordered a case from Amazon before reading this thread.


Don't F$$$ with the Jesus


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I was curious to know if I should where my Yankee hat but I don't know how people would take it. This is only for uberX not black car.


If you want to be controversial wear your Yankee hat - or you might also put what political party you belong to.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> If you want to be controversial wear your Yankee hat - or you might also put what political party you belong to.


Some other suggestions for Hat slogans:

Choose Life
Vegan
Golden Girls
ISIS


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JJcriggins said:


> Some other suggestions for Hat slogans:
> 
> Choose Life
> Vegan
> ...


There are plenty of bumper stickers you can find to plaster your car with if you are thirsty for action with the pax


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Choochie said:


> There are plenty of bumper stickers you can find to plaster your car with if you are thirsty for action with the pax


That's actually a violation of uber "rules".


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's actually a violation of uber "rules".


What is a violation? Ugly bumper stickers?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's actually a violation of uber "rules".


Your kidding-you mean no bumper stickers-you mean I have to remove my guber sticker?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I wear an OSU hat on game days, as people are weirded out by someone not wearing any team gear on those days.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

When i first started i would comb my hair and try to look professional and still not get tips, now i always wear a baseball cap and ocassionally get tips.I personally don't care. You get what you pay for. 90% of pax i pick up are under 40 anyway and don't care. Ive never gotten a complaint. **** it.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> When i first started i would comb my hair and try to look professional and still not get tips, now i always wear a baseball cap and ocassionally get tips.I personally don't care. You get what you pay for. 90% of pax i pick up are under 40 anyway and don't care. Ive never gotten a complaint. **** it.


Really this gig doesn't pay enough for my dry cleaning - wash and wear only and I rarely get out of the car. They see my head and in this weather I wear a coat and at night I could be wearing my pajamas and no one would notice. You get what you pay for regardless of what the app says "your personal driver". Some have come to think of this as their personal valet which probably accounts for the attitudes I hear about on here. I haven't had too many bad apples. Mostly it's college kids in a college town and they are mostly fun.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

You should wear a condom as a hat to protect yourself from UberTD's caused by getting Uber raped by this company who is exploiting you like a crack ho.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> You should wear a condom as a hat to protect yourself from UberTD's caused by getting Uber raped by this company who is exploiting you like a crack ho.


Actually this is not my full time occupation and I had some extra miles on my new leased car to do something with so voila! I used the car and got paid. The time was incidental and the gas is cheap. If I thought I was getting the short end of the stick I wouldn't be driving. I don't feel a thing. Just some extra green.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Actually this is not my full time occupation and I had some extra miles on my new leased car to do something with so voila! I used the car and got paid. The time was incidental and the gas is cheap. If I thought I was getting the short end of the stick I wouldn't be driving. I don't feel a thing. Just some extra green.


. Guess I was just make my fun of whoever was asking if you should wear a hat. Wear whatever you want is my point. Pretty sure the comment had little to do with you


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> . Guess I was just make my fun of whoever was asking if you should wear a hat. Wear whatever you want is my point. Pretty sure the comment had little to do with you


I did get a laugh out of it - no harm implied I'm sure, but I am not pissed off with Uber as most of the folks here. If I had to depend on this for a living or bought a car just for this I would be very inflamed. Nobody is holding a gun to my head to do this, if you know what I mean.


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I did get a laugh out of it - no harm implied I'm sure, but I am not pissed off with Uber as most of the folks here. If I had to depend on this for a living or bought a car just for this I would be very inflamed. Nobody is holding a gun to my head to do this, if you know what I mean.


 most people left their jobs, bought a new car, believed the news and bs advertisements about 90k a year. Why else would we be so pissed off if it did not **** our lives up financially?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

gregthedriver said:


> most people left their jobs, bought a new car, believed the news and bs advertisements about 90k a year. Why else would we be so pissed off if it did not **** our lives up financially?


I never saw this on Craiglist and was never sold on it. I only heard about it through word of mouth and occasionally saw a news story regarding what it is. So I had no preconceived notions and I currently own my own business so I drive whenever I want. I can see it is not a real moneymaker but it can be depending on the area and time you put in. Quite frankly it has been a good crutch for what I needed it for. I have no illusions about this and I will take it for what it is worth. Hope you didn't take the plunge too deep. I used to live in Miami so there is probably a lot of competition with drivers but the city never sleeps so you should be able to milk it a little, no?


----------



## Rich Clark (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm wearing a gray flat cap. It's 13 F and falling outside in Detroit. I'm home and waiting for a hit that will carry me into the night. You bet I'm going to keep my head warm.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Are you going to be standing around outside? I will bring a hat but don't wear it unless I'm going to be out in the frigid weather. I have all kinds of hats; fleece hats, water repellant hats, trapper hats, etc. If I'm going to be in this snow and cold you bet I will be wearing one outside. No reason to wear one while driving-my hair keeps my ears warm but you guys with the shaved heads need to cover it if your in the north.


----------



## Rich Clark (Feb 5, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Are you going to be standing around outside? I will bring a hat but don't wear it unless I'm going to be out in the frigid weather. I have all kinds of hats; fleece hats, water repellant hats, trapper hats, etc. If I'm going to be in this snow and cold you bet I will be wearing one outside. No reason to wear one while driving-my hair keeps my ears warm but you guys with the shaved heads need to cover it if your in the north.


Even the walk from house to car, the wait to fill up at the gas pump, and sitting around someplace waiting for rides to hit can get pretty chilly. Yeah, I'm wear my flat cap.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I believe any kind of hat/cap looks ridiculous for a FHV driver, now if you are a Taxi yellow cab driver then that is another story, but I rarely see them wearing any head gear, unless of course it's do to religion then it's fine by me.


----------



## GamerDad (Jul 26, 2015)

Goober said:


> I wear a "newsie" hat all the time because showering is optional at these rates.


What's a newsie


----------



## jimdangles (Jul 29, 2015)

I have only been driving through last weekend. I have only worn hats (mostly because I need a haircut so bad its the better option) but Friday I was in Orange County where Im from and was wearing my CA hat. Next thing you know I take this could to la live, one more rider takes me right up to dodger stadium. I then picked up some dodger fans who just finished beating the angels. I said, "I don't know if you wanna cancel this ride or not but I am wearing all red" they laughed it off and I'm 99% sure they gave me 5* and we had good talks for like the 45 minute drive. I think it all just depends on your attitude.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I wear my Red Sox hat in Denver all day long. It brings about interesting conversations more often than not.


----------



## GMan75 (Aug 4, 2015)

Wear what you want some well like it some won't most won't care. Worse case you'll have a 4.7 average.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

GamerDad said:


> What's a newsie


Like one of those flatish golfy hats that old men wear


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I was curious to know if I should where my Yankee hat but I don't know how people would take it. This is only for uberX not black car.


They'd probably take to it better than my Mets hat....especially since now we're leading the division...lol!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Haha'


----------

